# Upgrade Path Input Request



## mavericks64 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm planning to get a 2nd Rythmik sub, replace my center with a Paradigm 690, add an Emotiva XPA3 amp, get some sort of room measurement equipment, room treatment...I'm open to other equipment suggestions that are complimentary to what I already have.

Anyway, can't do all at once. I'm looking for recommendations as to what path to take. What's next?
Room is approximately 5000 ft3

Thanks to everyone!

Here is what I have: 
Sharp LC80LE844U 80-inch 3D LED TV
Onkyo TXNR3009 Home Cinema Receiver
9.1 channels
Paradigm Reference Studio/100 v.2 front speakers
Paradigm CC-350 center-channel
Paradigm ADP-350 surrounds
Paradigm Monitor 9 back speakers
Paradigm Mini Monitor Heights
FV15HP Rythmik subwoofer


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

What have you identified as your biggest concern (not enough bass, speakers sounding strained at high levels, etc.) at this time? That's the path you should take.

Nice set-up, BTW.


----------



## mavericks64 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'm really enjoying my recent upgrades. 

Not really sure what is most lacking. Maybe that would suggest I get room measurement equipment? I think the new center speaker might be a nice upgrade. Also, even though my AVR has a lot of amp, I am driving 9 channels with some fairly large speakers in the mix. Hence the thought to add amp for front channels. Furthermore, the room is large so 2nd sub is also on list. Oh and I also am considering some tactile transducers.

I'm 95% movie/TV vs. music.

I know there are a lot more knowledgeable people here than I so thinking some can identify my weakest link.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It looks like you have some nice equipment already, so I would suggest the room measurement stuff followed by the second sub. I agree with a room that big a second sub will be a nice addition if for nothing else than the smoothing, which will need measurement data to get right. 

Keep us posted, and we love pics!


----------



## mavericks64 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, I was going to post pics but I need 5 posts it seems. At least to do easily. So here is post number 4. I'm not a big talker I guess.

Loving my new subwoofer and I am leaning toward getting measurement equipment next. I want whatever is easiest to use so scared of REW. I tried downloading it and didn't even get off the ground a few months back. I'm sure it is awesome but not for me. What other options are there?


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

The order I'd suggest is:

1) Room Measurement gear (you may be able to wring more performance out of your existing gear via placement/integration and the measurement gear will help with that. It will also help you determine the path forward if it shows a glaring issue.) Also pick up a calibration disc (Avia, Disney's WOW, Digital Video Essentials, etc.) to help tuning the system.

2) Second subwoofer (bang for the buck, especially with 95% movies, smoother frequency response, more headroom, etc.)

3) Room treatments (bass traps and panels at first reflection points will help tighten everything up and can help make dialogue more intelligible, perhaps reducing your desire for a new center).

4) If you still want new speakers, then go for that after the other three items. I'd verify how well the cc-690 will blend with your mains before committing to a purchase however. (if you're looking at the most recent version of the 690. If not, skip to item 6)

5) New mains if you go with the 690. 

6) More room treatments.

7) new source unit (Oppo blu-ray, or a new music server, depending on what you are using now, can make a noticeable difference).

8) If you still want to try it, an amp. You have a good AVR, the power difference is probably going to be small with most real world material, but if you listen very loud, then it may be a benefit at the top end of the volume.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would start with room measuring gear. This can really be done for a couple hundred bucks and some time learning REW. 

Next, I would move to room treatments and optimization of speaker/subwoofer placement. Pretty much everyone that has invested in sufficient bass trapping and first reflection absorption seems quite surprised at the jump in sound quality given the relatively modest investment. Any lumpiness in your bass response will get smoothed out somewhat, and you'll have a more appropriately damped room across all frequencies to boot. I bet your desire to upgrade speakers will be greatly reduced by this step, whereas if you upgrade a speaker without doing room treatments, you might be disappointed with the increase in performance vs what you paid.

After that, I'd do another sub, which should allow you to pretty much flatten your bass response and add output/headroom.


----------



## mavericks64 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'm convinced! Room measurement equipment is next. Pictures attached now.


----------



## mavericks64 (Jul 20, 2012)

Couple more. I added the big area rug as a room treatment as well as the photo above the fireplace. I need to add some rockwool or whatever to the back of the photo so it will function better as room treatment. Any input/criticisms are super welcomed.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice room. Unfortunately, treatments are going to be hard in that space. I agree with other posters, get some room measurement software to see where the system is lacking.


----------



## mavericks64 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks. I agree with everyone. New room measurement equipment for me! I'm going to try REW. Last time I couldn't even download it so wish me luck.


----------

